# what headers work/fit best?



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

just found out that my doug's headers i bought 2 years ago will not fit my 67 lemans, so i gotta find some replacements. i read alot of posts and it seems like a bunch of ya'll are running hedmans and ram air manifolds, and i read that 3 tube headers are much easier than 4 tubes. 

i would like to know what works well, and what to order, was looking for something ceramic coated. any help woud be greatly appriciated


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

For ease of installation and fit, nothing beats the repro ram air manifolds. If you really want the extra performance of headers, I've heard good things about mad dog, but I have no direct experience with them. I've got round port Doug's on my 69.

Mad Dog Headers

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've run the old Hedmanns for decades. They work well, but still require blacksmithing. They also leak when I forget to tighten the bolts routinely---- and then they burn out the gaskets. The set on my '65 was made in the '70's and they're ugly, but working fine. Best bet: factory HO/Ram Air cast. No leaks, no fuss, mo muss, and a clean install. They work well, too.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

:agree

Maybe it is because I am not as tolerant as I was 20 years ago, but despise headers on a street car (unless someone else is working on the car).

There is a dyno report out there showing headers vs Ram Air manifolds on a 400hp Pontiac, and was less than 10hp difference. You can get the aftermarket ram airs for $400 or less, so even cheaper than a "good" set of headers.


----------



## 4chivos (Jul 23, 2012)

how vcan i tell the difference on a set of headers for a 4 spead and an automatic. I have a 1966 gto with a 400 engine and an M20 4 spd


----------



## digitalmanchris (Nov 21, 2010)

I used the Headman's on my 68 Tempest 350 and have had no problems with them leaking. I did nave to "persuade" them a little on the driver's side to avoid touching the frame. I opted for their ceramic coated ones and they look very nice. I don't have too many miles on them yet, so only time will tell. I did replace an older set of Headman's with these and they performed well over the 20 years they were on the car. Here's are a few photos of the new ceramic ones...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

RAM AIR MANIFOLDS ! where practical....check out Ram Air restorations web site....IMHO. Eric


----------

